# festool fakir wall paper perforator



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Has anyone some feed back on this:

http://www.cpofestool.com/festool-4...,default,pd.html?cgid=festool-specialty-tools

Thinking about general wall paper stripping here, nothing extensive like painted/plastered/other horrible abuses of wall paper.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I looked at it and held it in my hands but never put it on the wall. Check the festool owners group forum. 

Looked to be a solid product with a nice pole hooked to it.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I looked at it and held it in my hands but never put it on the wall. Check the festool owners group forum.
> 
> Looked to be a solid product with a nice pole hooked to it.



I will check out that forum, but I feel more confident getting info from you guys! Especially the festool fan boy (like me) on here!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Dunbar Painting said:


> I will check out that forum, but I feel more confident getting info from you guys! Especially the festool fan boy (like me) on here!


I think the only member that may have used that on the wall on this forum is Scott, or maybe some of the over seas guys, you could pm mistcoat and ask him.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't do much removal these days but the next one scheduled and I will buy the Fakir to try it out.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I also have looked it over in-person and liked what I saw. Just haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

I do not do a lot of wallpaper removal either, and because of this I also do not have a proven methodology for it. So when I have to estimate on it I am a bit shaky and often go for "time & materials", which frightens some people.

I suppose I could bite the bullet & by this tool. Remove some wall paper at my home and go from there (plus let you all know).


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I looked at that thing, but I like Bill's method better (36 grit on a palm sander). I could do that with my ETS 125 or my RO 150 and it would actually be a pretty clean job. I hate how perforating tools mess up the walls under the paper.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

mpminter said:


> I looked at that thing, but I like Bill's method better (36 grit on a palm sander). I could do that with my ETS 125 or my RO 150 and it would actually be a pretty clean job. I hate how perforating tools mess up the walls under the paper.


Like actually just sand wall paper completely off?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Seems a little much in price when you can get the hand ones for 15 bucks or so. Takes just a few minutes to scuff up a wall. Also I only use those if the paper really sucks. If you use those things you will have marks all over the walls and you will have to skim coat the walls.

The trick with paper is patience. Wet it, then wet it, then wet it. Don't do chit yet, wet it, go have lunch, then wet it again, do other things, wet it. Next thing you know it you can pull the sheets off in full. 

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

In the past, those types of tools do more wall damage than they are worth. The spikes go right through the paper and into the substrate. Tough to control.

And another problem with scoring tools like the Paper Tiger, is that there is still too much space between the "holes" for the quickest wet out.

If I were a Festool junkie, I would use their sander with the coarsest abrasive in it. As Jeremy says, I use 36 grit in my palm sander, which does work great, however, I would love to have a vacuum attached.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

looks like a nice tool to own.i never had a problem when using those small perforating tools.you just have to be gentle.it says you can adjust the depth on the festool so if there is a lot of wall space that huge tool should save you tons of time.i think i might buy one the next time i have a big job removing wallpaper.


----------



## Sean Ackerman (Apr 3, 2012)

Wish I could chime in but we have not had very many fly out the door. It's a niche tool and one with a checkered past at that, shown by comments here and via emails, phone calls, walk in customers, etc. Many are hesitant that it will chew up the wall causing double the work.

If and when we hear some solid feedback I'll be certain to revisit this thread.


----------



## Sean Ackerman (Apr 3, 2012)

And now I can chime in. Direct from a horse's mouth.....

"It's best for several layers of removal especially when there's vinyl or other non paper surfaces present. It has decent depth control and a very nice handle system tho. Its not the most precision adjustment, when compared to other Festool stuff. Probably not precise enough to discriminate between one layer and another, and most guys tend to err on the aggressive side with any tool they use. This is definitely a special situation tool, kind of an extreme solution. Wallpaper stripping is full of unknown because you usually don't know how many layers, how stubborn the paste is, or what the condition of the wall surface underneath is until you get into it. "


----------

